# Aquarienpflanzen im Gartenteich



## Tottoabs (21. Dez. 2016)

__ Aquarienpflanzen im Gartenteich.

Welche Aquarienpflanzen habt Ihr schon mal in euren Teich gesetzt und mit welchem Erfolg?
Das Vallisnärien, __ Wasserpest und Brasianischen Tausenblatt im Teich gut klar kommt ist ja fast jedem bekannt.
Diese aus häufig aus dem  Aquarien stammenden Pflanzen sind schon etablierte Teichgewächse.

Wenn man im nachfolgenden Link die Temperaturparameter passend setzt ist man erstaunt was noch alles im Teich wachsen könnte.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwje5LnpwIXRAhXBKsAKHV42CawQ9QEIJTAB

Ich habe ja da noch so eine Graspflanze, welche für mich überraschend nicht kaputt friert. Mal schauen wie die im nächsten Frühjahr aus sieht.
Meine das war Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (brasilianische Graspflanze) Die habe ich hier dann auch mit einem Verbreitungsgebiet bis Feuerland gefunden......da wird es auch schön kalt.
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen/lilaeopsis-brasiliensis
*
*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

bisher

Saururus cernuus - wächst schon seit Jahren im Teich

Bacopa caroliana - im Herbst mal nen Topf in 60cm Tiefe versenkt, noch grün da die Rotfedern z.Z ja nix an Grünfutter vertilgen

Rotala rotundifolia - seit 2014 in der Moorschlenke, hat die letzten 2 milden Winter ja auch überlebt, dürfte aber nun bei mehren Nächten mit -8 Grad den Löffel abgegeben haben (ist aber immer noch rot/grün da der Zerfall wohl erst wieder bei steigenen Wassertemperaturen begiinnen wird)

Marsilea ..... (siehe Lexikon) - seit Herbst im Teichschlamm, hat sich in Flachwasser recht schnell ausgebreitet und scheint immer noch vorhanden zu sein



nächstes Jahr (wenn die Koi und alle Rotfedern wieder rausgeflogen sind werden mal im Teich probiert

Hygrophila difformis

Hygrophila polysperma

verschiedene Cryptocorynen

Nymphoides hydrophylla "Taiwan"

Aponogeton undulatus (die im Aquarium bilden immer mehr Adventivpflänzchen aus)


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Dez. 2016)

Du lässt mich wieder viel zu viel Googlen.... Egal. Mit Crypto hatte ich draußen noch kein Glück....
__ Molchschwanz (Saururus cernuus) und Fettblatt (Bacopa carolian) scheint nicht so das Problem.
Rotala habe ich mehrfach eingesetzt...hällt sich eine Zeit ist dann aber immer wieder veralgt oder sonstwie abgebrochen, schwimmt dann frei und landet dann zumeist als Reste mit den Algenbatzen auf dem Kompost.
Hygrophila, also Wasserfreund könnte man mal probieren.....Die Pflanze hab ich schon mal aus dem Becken wachsend am Blühen gehabt.
Aponogeton, bin mir nicht sicher was das bei mir ist. Ist auch so eine Pflanze mit gewellten Blättern aber die bildet keine Knolle und im Untergrund Ausläufer.
Jetzt fehlt mir ein Bild ....die habe ich mal zwischen die Vallis mit den Schraubenblättern aus dem Aquarium gesetzt. Die Vallis-Blätter schrauben im Teich nicht mehr aber werden auch nicht besonders Lang, wenn die Oberfläche erreicht ist....(ca. 40 cm) Die mögliche Aponogeton, konnte sich nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## dizzzi (24. Dez. 2016)

Hi Folks,

hat einer Erfahrung mi Aegagropila linnaei in seinem Teich?

Frohes Fest an alle...

LG us Kölle

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Dez. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

wenn Du das langblättrige, buschige links im Becken meintest: das ist/war auch ne Cryptocoryne

Aponogeton undulatus kann man ja anhand der über die Blätter verteilten, halbdurchscheinenden Bereichen ganz gut von anderen Aponogeton mit gewellten Blatträndern (A. longiplumolosus, A. ulvaceus  und A, rigidifolius) unterscheiden

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2016)

Wenn ich nur Latein könnte und nicht zu faul für Google wäre...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Dez. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> hat einer Erfahrung mi Aegagropila linnaei in seinem Teich?
> 
> ...



Hi Udo,

diese Moosbälle (ist aber ne Algenart) werden im Teich sehr schnell vermulmen und dann wegen Lichtmangel absterben


----------



## dizzzi (25. Dez. 2016)

Ich such halt nach einer Möglichkeit möglichst wenig von der Teichfolie sehen zu lassen.

Wenn einer eine Idee hat, gerne.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wenn Du das langblättrige, buschige links im Becken meintest: das ist/war auch ne Cryptocoryne


Nein die meine ich nicht, das ist wirklich eine Cryptocoryne
....ich suche mal ein besseres Bild.
   





dizzzi schrieb:


> Wenn einer eine Idee hat, gerne.


Beste ist immer noch Böschungsmatte drauf kleben oder "Künstlicher Rasen. " Darf nur nicht über den Hochpunkt der Folie, weil du dir sonst den Teich leer saugst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

das mit den genoppten (bullösen) Blättern ist/war auch ein Wasserkelch, der wasserährenblättrige bzw: Hammerschlag-Wasserkelch (Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia) - mit -1,5m Blattlängen die größte aller Cryptocoryne (wär die Blattunterseite rötlich wärs der Riesen-Wasserkelch (Cryptocoryne usteriana) gewesen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2016)

Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia wird das sein. Funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht im Teich. 



Die gewellte __ Wasserähre (Aponogeton undulatus) bildet über die Wurzeln weitere Pflanzen ?

Nee, hab es gefunden. Knollen statt Blütenstände.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich such halt nach einer Möglichkeit möglichst wenig von der Teichfolie sehen zu lassen.
> 
> Wenn einer eine Idee hat, gerne.
> 
> ...



Hi Udo,

dafür wäre diese extremst langsamwachsene Algenart eh ungeeignet (die Temperaturen würde sie, da es eine eurasische Art ist (Nordeuropa - Sibirien) schon aushalten). Da hilft nur mit Bodengrund oder auf steileren Schrägen mit Kunstrasen/Ufermatten abdecken - Folie ist  unter Wasser aber nach einiger Zeit durch Mulmbelag und Aufwuchs eh net mehr als solche erkennbar


----------



## dizzzi (27. Dez. 2016)

Danke für die Hinweise. Ich habe mal mit Kokosmatten probiert. Die waren aber ruckzuck voll mit Algen.

Ich denke ich muss der Natur einfach Zeit lassen.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit Kokosmatten probiert. Die waren aber ruckzuck voll mit Algen.
> 
> Ich denke ich muss der Natur einfach Zeit lassen.


Definitiv die schlechteste Wahl. Da die Kokosmatten sich zersetzen und den Algen auch noch Futter geben.
Dann lieber diesen Rasentepich ohne Noppen, wie hier so oft empfohlen wird. Diesen dann einsanden und mit Samenmischung zB von Naturagart für Ufermatten bestreuen.
Aber wie schon erwähnt;


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Beste ist immer noch Böschungsmatte drauf kleben oder "Künstlicher Rasen. " Darf nur nicht über den Hochpunkt der Folie, weil du dir sonst den Teich leer saugst.


Und dann kommt deine Geduld und in zwei bis drei Jahren wird aus Segen Fluch 
Und du bist ständig beim rausreissen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2017)

Mal das Thema wieder hervorgraben

bei mir hat Rotala rotundifolia den 3. Winter in Folge nicht überlebt

das große Fettblatt (Bacopa caroliana) hat den Winter mit Wochen Eis auf dem Teich problemlos überstanden

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das große Fettblatt (Bacopa caroliana) hat den Winter mit Wochen Eis auf dem Teich problemlos überstanden


Das kommt ja auch wie die __ Wasserpest aus Nordamerika. Wächst das bei dir dicht oder eher so mit großem Abstand zwischen den Blättern. Ich habe es aus dem Aquarium schon vor Jahren verband weil es einfach nicht so gut aussah.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2017)

Hi Torsten,

dei Internodien haben immer noch ganz normale Abstände da mein Teich ja in voller Sonne liegt. Im Aquarium wurden sie früher auch immer sehr lang und kleinblättrig


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Apr. 2017)

Hei, erstmal huhu, schön das ihr den Winter gut überstanden habt los gehts...auf ins neue Jahr...

Cardimine lyrata geht gut. Bei mir hat sie dann in der Flachwasserzone auch Blüten gebildet, sieht dann aus wie Wiesenschaumkraut.
Echinodorus Cordifloruns hat im Gewächshaus unter 5cm Eis überwintert...Myriophyllium brasiliense red stem und Hottonia palustris ebenfalls.
Die haben bei mir im Teich alle keine Chance.
Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach AquarienPflänzchen die den Winter überstehen.
Littorella uniflora müsste ja auch gehen. Ich hab paar Pflänzchen bekommen.
Müssen nurnoch durch die Algenaquarantäne.

Von den Moosen sollte Fissidens fontanus, __ Quellmoos, Spießmoos und Ufermoos gehen.
Die werde ich zum Teil diejahr testen.

Bras. WASSRNABELund Tropischer __ Froschbiss haben letzten Winter nicht überlebt. Die waren allerdings auch nur in einem Gefluteten Balkonkasten. Das war dann doch zu kalt. Die letzten 2 Jahre hatten die es gepackt und nur die emersen Teile waren abgefroren...
Persicaria sao paulo ist sogar bereits draußen auf dem Beet wo der Topfteich stand aufgegangen.
Hat wohl das Zeug zu verwildern...
Flipperlotus hatte ich schonmal versucht, aber ohne genug Dünger wird das wohl nix werden.
Ich versuch den nochmal in einem Ecjinodorustopf. Da sollte er keinen Hunger leiden...

Die Bacopa Caroliniana ist auch ein guter Tip...versuch ich dann gleichmal.
Bacopa monieri hats nicht überstanden. Obwohl die sehr schön übern Sommer wächst.

Ich überlege gerade irgendwie im Mörtelkübel ein Podest zu machen, damit die Hottonia nicht immer absäuft, bevor sie rauswachsen kann. Also lediglich, das sie von unten Wiederstand hat.
Sonst blüht die nicht. Für das Podest möchte ich dann auch Alternathera sessilis draufsetzen. Tolle Farbe das Pflänzchen. Als Pendant __ Pfennigkraut aurea dazu..die beiden Farben schreien dann um die Wette

Auf das Pdest am liebsten noch Cyperus Haspan (hat jemand einen Ableger/quirl abzugeben?)
Meins is leider im Winter eingegangen

Schwimmende __ Wolfsmilch hab ich schon raus. Is knallrot geworden, bei 2 grad  nachts im Gewächshaus.
Da ich gestern Gurken gepflanzt habe, werd ich die nächten Tage Kerzen reinstellen, damit es nicht zu kalt wird.

Anderes Thema....hab mir für den Kübel __ Medaka Otohime gekauft.
Noch is der Pott voll mit klein Libellenlarven. 30 Stück hab ich schon rausgefangen und im Teich draußen eingesetzt.
Gibt es einen Trick, wie man die alle kriegt?
Und bis zu welcher größe Fisch greifen die an?
Die Medaka sind ca. 3cm groß.

Aus Platzgründen habe ich einen viereckigen Mörtelkübel im Gewächshaus...
Das Ding baucht derart, das ich gleich einen Runden nehmen gekonnt hätte (boa was ein Satz)

Aponogeton dystachios möcht ich auch diesjahr in dem Kübel im Gewächshaus testen.

Vg Biotopfan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2017)

Hi Biotopfan,

Ufer-/__ Wassermoos klappt, kommt als auch heimsiche Art bei vielen hier im Teich vor

Aponogeton distachyos hat bei mir im Teich in nur 15cm Wassertiefe (Oberkante Topf - Wasseroberfläche) überlebt und blüht schon
Sagittaria "graminea" blüht im Teich auch schon


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Apr. 2017)

Meine Aponogeton dystachios kämpft noch.
Der Topf stinkt und stinkt und stinkt..
Hab schon 3x das Wasser komplett ausgetauscht.
Glaube ich muss den doch komplett auseinander nehmen und frisch machen..
Schade der lief letztes Jahr so super..

Was auch unter Wasser sehr hübsch ist, ist Sumpflabkraut.
Als ich es bekommen habe, sah es aus wie Calltriche oder wie das heist.
Auch in den Aquarien hält es sich gut und gibt einen ungewöhnlichen Anblick ab.

Hm, ich denkmal die meisten haben kein Ufermoos, sondern Spiesmoos oder andere einheimische Moose.
Die sehen nämlich meistens  unter Wasser so aus. Egal wie unterschieclich sie emers aussahen,
Hab da auchschon paar Versuche durch...

Bei mir hat sich der __ Sonnentau munter auf dem Fensterbrett in Nachbarstöpfe ausgesäht.
Ob der im normalen Teich in der Sumpfzone auch was wird? Sofern die Amseln ihn in Ruhe lassen? Die __ Venusfliegenfalle blüht auch gerade und ich spiel eifrig Bienchen 
Normal ist mein 1200literteich relativ sauer, weil ich versuche ihn nicht mit Leitungswasser aufzufüllen. Heute musste ich aber schon das erstmal nachfüllen..die Sumpzone ist erschreckend trocken gewesen heute morgen.

Habt ihr schonmal diverse Laichkräuter im Miniteich versucht?
Und was ich mich immerwieder frage...warum wachsen __ Aquarienpflanzen draußen im Miniteich, die im Aquarium nur mit Co2anlage wachsen???

Auf jedenfall macht es viel Spass...gradeben hab ich im Gewächshauspott in der oberen schicht 24 Grad gemessen. Untendrin ist es aber viel kühler.

Vg monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2017)

Hi Monika,

die CO2 Gehalte in Naturgewässern liegen mit durchschnittlich 5-6mg/l zwar deutlichst unter dem was für Aquarien schon als sehr gering angesehen wird (15-20mg/l). Allerdings ist das da durch die meißt viel größeren Wassermengen immer genug vorhanden (u.a durch den Abbau von angestorbenen Pflanzen) und wird auch net durch einen Filterauslauf/Sprudler laufend stark ausgetrieben. Zudem ist die Lichtmenge draußen viel stärker was auch ein viel bessers Wachstum ermöglicht (an einem sonnigen Sommertag bringts 25.000 - 30.000 Lux, da kommt selbst die beste Aquarienbeleuchtung net mit)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Glaube ich muss den doch komplett auseinander nehmen und frisch machen..


Versuche mal mit Wasserflöhen an zu impfen.....


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Apr. 2017)

Ja Frank, was bei 20 Liter Topfteichen von der Wassermasse her nicht viel Unterschied zu Aquarien macht.

@ totto, es sind viele Cyclops drin und jetzt auch die ersten schwarzen Mückenlarven, die sollten eigentlich die gleiche Wirkung haben.
Aber egal, ich hab Wasserflöhe da, die kann ich auchnoch reintun...
Ich denkmal untendrin sind mind. 5cm Schlamm und wie das riecht, wird der untere cm sicherlich total schwarz sein.
Bei Echinodorus ist es so, das die in so müffeligem Wasser im Hochsommer besonders gut wachsen.
Bis jetzt hab ch bei dem Topf aber ehr Angst das er mir vollends umkippt.
Da idt auch meine Echinodorus maple Queen mit drin...die war sooo toll letztes Jahr.

Vg monika


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Aber egal, ich hab Wasserflöhe da, die kann ich auchnoch reintun...


Gib mal eine Info ob es besser wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Feb. 2018)

*Echinodorus uruguayensis*, ist das was für den Teich ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2018)

Hi Torsten,

solange die Wassertemperatur net längere Zeit unter 12-14 Grad fällt sollte sie durchhalten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Feb. 2018)

*Lilaeopsis brasiliensis *haben es bei mir bis jetzt auch immer gepackt. Die habeb ja ein ähnliches Verbreitungsgebiet. Solange die im Wasser und nicht im Eis sind war es kein Problem. Ich meine sogar das einige Rizome im letzten Winter eingefrohren waren und wieder ausgeschlagen sind. Stehen bei mir ja im Flachwasser mit der Nadelsimmse auf 10 cm.

Denke irgendwie an einen Flachteich für Zierfische im Sommer nach. Wenn ich lese das der Erich vor 2 Wochen noch Kardinälchen aus seinem Macropodenteich geholt hat und er noch immer nicht alle hat bin ich gespannt wie die Restlichen im Teich über den Winter gehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2018)

Hi Torsten,

recht "winterhart", bei min. 20-25cm Pflanzteife, sind Echinodorus cordifolius, E. beteroi und E. grandiflorus
(allerdings betrifft das bei diesen über Süd-, Mittel- und Nordamerika weit verbreiteten Arten nur diejenigen Wuchsformen die aus dem nördlichen Mexiko und den USA stammen. Die "Wild"Pflanzen im Aquaristikhandel jedoch sind fast ausschließlich Nachkommen von Formen aus dem warmen, tropischen Südamerika und daher hier net besonders winterfest)

gleiches betrifft auch ja auch die Urspünge der im Handel befindlichen Echonodorus urugueyensis. Die stammten aus Brasilien und net aus dem nördlichen Argentinien oder dem östlichen Chile (die Wuchsregionen dort haben allerdings immerhin auch noch subtropisches Klima) Da sie ja bisher laufenden "geklont" wurden/werden sind sie wegen der indentischen Gene bis heute immer noch im groben auf die von den ehemaligen Fundort/-orten gewohnten Temperaturen angewiesen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (13. März 2018)

Hei, Yeahhh, es geht los..Früüühling 
Das mit der Echinodorus cordifolius kann ich bestätigen.
Die wächst bei mir im Gewächshaus im 65 Liter Mörtelkübel.
Ich hab den ganz leicht abgedeckt mit Fleece und mit Grabkerzen geheizt.
Das Thermometer in Schulterhöhe hat trotzdem -8 Grad angezeigt in der kältesten Nacht...
Solange Dein Pott nicht komplett durchfriert kannst Du es versuchen. Aber ich denke, ich würde es nur wagen, wenn ich ein Backup im Haus hätte.
Echis lassen sich sehr gut bei 3cm Wasserstand im Topf überwintern. Macht auch nix, wenn die Blätter austrocknen.
Meine Maple Queen hat es übrigens damals nicht gepackt Dann lieber fast trocken überwintern...

Wasserflohpötte hatten eine dünne Eisschicht drauf.
Den Echis sind diesjahr nichtmal die Blätter, die aus dem Wasser wachsen abgefroren
Sie haben nur braune Ränder.
Die Myriophyllum Red Stem und Romaira haben sich blendent geschlagen...nichtmal braune Blattspitzen.
Was sich im Aquarium wunderschön macht, ist Ranunculus aquatila, die werd ich wohl auch in die Außenpötte einsetzen.
Die ist ja richtig winterhart. Ich bin andersrum immer auf der Suche nach Pflanzen, die sich im Winter im Keller bei 15 Grad gut machen, in den Garnelen und Elassomabecken.

Jetzt soll es nochmal lange -5 Grad nachts werden..möönsch...das is sogar für das Gewächshaus zu kalt...muß nochmal Grabkerzen nachkaufen
VG Monika


----------

